# House Plans



## quantumflux

I'm building my first spec house (normally do only interior work, first new construction project.) Where is everyone purchasing their (reasonably) high-quality building plans? I know of a few from google, but, looking for someone with experience using the plans.

Ideally I'm looking for:
* Website that has plans which have actually been built previously and don't have to have a million changes so it won't fall down in a light wind...
* CAD plans available
* Material take-off/bill of materials available.. I know they won't be very accurate, but, it will give me a ballpark figure for pricing to evaluate before I spend the effort to make my own take-off once I decide on a plan.
* Fairly big selection

Thanks!


----------



## mstrat

I'm not aware of a one-stop shop that's gonna hit everything, but just shop around online and you'll quickly find that most of the 'bulk' house-plan shops all have a very similar selection...one architect will put their stuff on multiple sites to increase exposure...kind of like stock photography the more you have out there the more you sell. Lately I've been doing my own plans, but we can get away with that around here not needing an architect stamp on everything...yet...


----------



## griz

ScipioAfricanus....aka...Andy...:thumbsup:

A member here and he knows a thing or two about plans...

Probably send him a few cocktail napkin sketches and get ready to build.


----------



## fjn

It depends on what part of the country you are in. For example,a New England saltbox will not work in Phoenix,or an adobe in New England, without looking like the fifth wheel on a wagon.


----------



## quantumflux

While I'm using someone for a professional site plan, I was planning on using a "stock" house plan and customizing it myself. I'm more looking for "stock" house plans that can be purchased that someone else has (successfully) built from and that has a (reasonably) positive opinion of.

What it comes down to is while I'm sure I'll have to customize the plan to meet the site requirements, I just don't want to spend $3,000 for something that is sub-par and that will require a lot more of my time to make sure it passes inspections than something designed properly.

I've seen some posts about people building from the 84 lumber plans as an example, but, not sure about anything else.


----------



## javatom

Plans are very much a "you get what you pay for" type of thing.


----------



## wallmaxx

quantumflux said:


> I'm building my first spec house (normally do only interior work, first new construction project.) Where is everyone purchasing their (reasonably) high-quality building plans? I know of a few from google, but, looking for someone with experience using the plans.
> 
> Ideally I'm looking for:
> * Website that has plans which have actually been built previously and don't have to have a million changes so it won't fall down in a light wind...
> * CAD plans available
> * Material take-off/bill of materials available.. I know they won't be very accurate, but, it will give me a ballpark figure for pricing to evaluate before I spend the effort to make my own take-off once I decide on a plan.
> * Fairly big selection
> 
> Thanks!


coolplans.com


----------



## fjn

Where are you located ?


----------



## sunkist

Try and find some one that is some what local who draws plans, he/she will know the lay of the land.


----------



## quantumflux

Western Massachusetts... 

I think I'm wanting to go the route of buying stock plans from somewhere mostly reputable and modifying them myself (I have CAD/RevIt experience, but, not enough time to make something from scratch.)


----------



## TimNJ

http://www.builderhouseplans.com/house-plans/bhp/designers/donald-a-gardner.html


----------



## Shullcon

You may be very capable of customizing from a stock plan but with a crew and sub contractors and inspectors and homeowners all working off the plan you will be 5000% money ahead to have the plans revised. Trust me! everyone will screw everything up and it will take twice as long to build. 

If you don't get fired halfway through you will loose your ass and your business because you didn't want to spend the extra money for revisions on blue prints.

Most that I have seen will make changes to stock plans for a small fee.


----------



## fjn

TimNJ said:


> http://www.builderhouseplans.com/house-plans/bhp/designers/donald-a-gardner.html





Gardner plans only if you love architects who think adding a gazillion front facing gables is the way to create visual interest.


90 % of his designs suffer from "gableitiz ",just my not so humble opinion.


----------



## quantumflux

@fjn: Curious, do you have any architect/designers that have their plans online which you've built from (or known someone who has) which you consider to be better? I'm guessing so based on your comment?


----------



## fjn

Here are a few. While Allison Ramsey architects are in S.C.,their homes could certainly work in the New England area you are in. Very traditional look. Here are a few other possibilities.


Sandra Vitzthum architects Vt.

Peter Zimmerman architects Pa.

Russell Versaci architects Vt. & Va.


Remember,good design is worth the extra effort and cost.Eye appeal is buy appeal.


----------



## TimNJ

fjn said:


> Gardner plans only if you love architects who think adding a gazillion front facing gables is the way to create visual interest.
> 
> 
> 90 % of his designs suffer from "gableitiz ",just my not so humble opinion.




Yeah, there are a lot on there like that. Around this area, that is all that is being built.

Find the floor plan then have the elevations altered.


----------



## mstrat

I had a thread a while ago saying the same things about home designs these days...everything has 10 gables on the front...which to me look dumb, but I'm sure it's because I see wasted dollars and materials on each one of them...I'm just a fan of the simple 50's -80's ranch house I guess...


----------



## Fouthgeneration

I would study the survival rates of the previous speculation builders in your area....


Compare a 2007 home builders list to today's....

Residential Housing is still only a tiny fraction of of its peak, Until decades of every increasing taxes/payroll deductions are reduced and the tens of thousands of regulations Obama et Al signed into law are erased, New home ownership will remain out of the reach of most Americans....

Are You in a highly regulated state like Californiastan?

Start going to Open houses that are near your price point. Take notes. Make friends with large volume Realtors, Ask them what sells and of course Location, location , location, A turd in good neighborhood is worth three white Houses in crappy high tax Ghettos.


I'd pay all your creditors off and max out your retirement funds first, then leave the field that feeds the kids.....


----------



## ChoiceBuilders

I'm new to this forum, but wanted to share my recent experience with a similar issue. A few years ago, I relocated and wanted to build a few specs to get started in the market. I joined the local HBA and after talking with tradesmen and other builders, I found several local house designers. These designers each provide custom design that includes a site plan, standard floorplan, elevations, and structural engineering. The advantage I see of using a local firm is that they comply with all the local codes & ordinances. My fear of buying a set of plans out of region is that after purchase, I would still have to pay to modify them to local conditions. 
I would imagine that each market will have these types of home design shops and the cost will be market dependent. But to give an example, for a fairly straightforward set of permit-ready plans in my area, it's about $1.00/SF of the main level. Hope this helps.


----------



## Big Johnson

ChoiceBuilders said:


> I'm new to this forum, but wanted to share my recent experience with a similar issue. A few years ago, I relocated and wanted to build a few specs to get started in the market. I joined the local HBA and after talking with tradesmen and other builders, I found several local house designers. These designers each provide custom design that includes a site plan, standard floorplan, elevations, and structural engineering. The advantage I see of using a local firm is that they comply with all the local codes & ordinances. My fear of buying a set of plans out of region is that after purchase, I would still have to pay to modify them to local conditions.
> I would imagine that each market will have these types of home design shops and the cost will be market dependent. But to give an example, for a fairly straightforward set of permit-ready plans in my area, it's about $1.00/SF of the main level. Hope this helps.



About $0.50/sf. here.


----------



## Jaws

I dont use stock, I use a local draftsman or architect, starts a 2 bucks a ft and goes way up. Worth it to me


----------



## Big Johnson

I draw mine on cocktail napkins.


----------



## wallmaxx

I draw plans for folks in WA, WY, TX, TN 
I did a new home for a man from WY......he moved there from here. 
Said I could remove all the extra seismic language and "BS" because it wasn't needed and just confused the permit folks. Ha!!

Some states have all the fun.


----------



## AllanE

Building designers I use charge $5 per sq ft, total covered area. High end architects charge 15% of building costs.


----------



## Jaws

AllanE said:


> Building designers I use charge $5 per sq ft, total covered area. High end architects charge 15% of building costs.


15%? Damn, that's some serious coin, last Lake Flato plan I looked at was 70 pages and half that percentage. That include PM through the job? 

5-6% is what the norm is for true architectural plans with a stamp, usually includes structural engineering and res check.


----------



## AllanE

Jaws said:


> 15%? Damn, that's some serious coin, last Lake Flato plan I looked at was 70 pages and half that percentage. That include PM through the job?
> 
> 5-6% is what the norm is for true architectural plans with a stamp, usually includes structural engineering and res check.


I think I bid a Lake Flato house in the Woodlands a few years ago. I think there are in San Antonio? They do very nice work. Top architects here charge 10%-12% of the builder's contract for architecture and 2%-3% for construction management. And most of these jobs are 2 million and up, so they are making some serious jack. I am doing a job now for a top flight architect, he is the captain of the ship, builder is 2nd to him, we just do are we're told (or as he designs). Weekly meetings at the job with him, his assistant, interior designer, and client. All of our correspondence goes thru his assistant, not him.


----------



## Jaws

AllanE said:


> I think I bid a Lake Flato house in the Woodlands a few years ago. I think there are in San Antonio? They do very nice work. Top architects here charge 10%-12% of the builder's contract for architecture and 2%-3% for construction management. And most of these jobs are 2 million and up, so they are making some serious jack. I am doing a job now for a top flight architect, he is the captain of the ship, builder is 2nd to him, we just do are we're told (or as he designs). Weekly meetings at the job with him, his assistant, interior designer, and client. All of our correspondence goes thru his assistant, not him.


That's how Lake Flato runs as well - they are the driver. We didn't bid it, we aren't set up for that work. A local builder here only builds Lake Flato, it's like 1k a ft on average and he has 3 managers on one house, purchasing/project manager, asst. Super and a super. Usually only 2 project at a time, sometimes one. Been doing it for 12 years, most projects are a couple-three years 

They are out of San Antonio, believe they have offices in Austin as well 

I have been using a local architect a lot, and teo designers. Just bid my second house for Dibello architects and reffered them a nice custom yesterday from the Parade, they are more traditional in style and traditional and craftsman are what we do the most of, if not hill country contemporary


----------



## AllanE

I also bid a job last year by Alterstudios out of Austin, I would say they are in same class as Lake Flato. Kevin Alter, the architect, is also a professor of architecture at Univ of Texas. Very impressive work, the house we bid that his firm designed was very impressive. 









Conversation with Kevin Alter – Modern Austin


Kevin Alter is an architect, a writer, and a professor. While actively engaged in professional practice as a partner of Alterstudio Architecture Kevin is also the Sid W. Richardson Centennial Prof…




modernaustin.com


----------



## sosaluve

Yes, I don't advise you to do it yourself. The idea of owning your own house allows you to make rooms of any size. But you should approach the use of space, as well as everything else, in a rational way. The more rooms you have that you don't use, the more expensive it`s to maintain your home - cause all should be heated and lit. They explained this and a lot more to me at house plans. I advise you to contact them, cause according to your desirable criteria, they`ll be perfect for you. I also advise you not to make my mistake - when you create a project, keep a few things in mind: how long you plan to live in the house, whether there may be new family members: children, animals.


----------



## Joe Fairplay

It matters what the municipality wants, so your location will drive your options. Be sure you are not buying a "ready to build" generic print set when your state or city requires signed and sealed drawings.


----------

